

Scientist: Babies cry at night to prevent conception of additional sibling - pwthornton
https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/growth-curve/babies-cry-night-prevent-siblings-scientist-suggests

======
ZenPro
The author of this study is clearly not -

a. A parent, or; b. Familiar with pre-modern society

Most children once they have had their Maslow Hierarchy met will go back to
sleep quite happily.

Furthermore, prior to 20th Century/Western-style parenting the raising of a
child was diffused amongst the community including multiple wet-nurses.

The idea of a _maternal fatigue_ is a product of modern society which has
removed the community aspect from child-rearing adding to the professional,
parenting and lifestyle burden of a mother/father.

[ _Source_ : 3 children anecdotal evidence (which counts for more than a
highly speculative hypothesis without quantative/qualitative analysis in my
mind).]

 _EDIT TO ADD_ If this study is to be believed then it flies in the face of
evolutionary principles. A baby who screamed to prevent sibling rivalry would
be placing the entire family, including themselves, within danger of
predators.

The perceived long-term benefits from an evolutionary standpoint would be
outweighed by the short term negative impact on the security and unity
required for a functioning family unit whose primary purpose is to raise a
child to an independent age.

~~~
pwthornton
I think these are all excellent points. I wonder what the author of this would
say about your last point.

